# Gentoo Live CD com "America's Army"

## RedPingüim

Olá a todos...  :Cool: 

Gostaria de saber se alguém conseguiu rodar o Gentoo LiveCD que trás embutido o jogo "America's Army". Acontece que ao carregar o LiveCD ele apresenta problemas em habilitar o Xfree86....  :Confused: 

----------

## humpback

Convem saber um pouco mais do teu sistema......

Motheborad (chipset), cpu, grafica, placa de som, placa de rede, memória.....

O output de um lspci é capaz de ser suficiente

----------

## fboliv

 *RedPingüim wrote:*   

> Acontece que ao carregar o LiveCD ele apresenta problemas em habilitar o Xfree86.... 

 

Tal como o hump disse, convem saber mais detalhes sobre o hardware que usas. No entanto, penso que posso afirmar com alguma certeza que à partida o CD corre sem problemas em placas acima da GF2 no caso das nvidia e chipsets acima do R200 (radeon 8500) no caso das ATI. Assim, se tiveres uma NVIDIA ou ATI, nao deve haver grande problema a iniciar o X. 

O LiveCD da UT2003 demo corre bem no teu pc?

----------

## RedPingüim

Olá...

Obrigado por responderem..  :Cool: 

Bem, como foi citado, no meu caso utilizo uma placa aceleradora com chipset Nvidia Gforce2 (modelo MX 400 64 MB), em um sistema com placa-mãe Gigabyte GA-7IXE4, chipset AMD Irongate..  :Confused:  , 256 MB RAM PC 133, HD 20 GB, processador AMD Athlon 900 MHz...

No caso do jogo em si, eu montei o CD do Gentoo e copiei o jogo para meu diretório de usuário, ainda estou usando Red Hat 9, e joguei normalmente, apesar do desempenho um tanto sofrível, com baixa taxa de FPSs. Creio que devido ao fato de minha placa aceleradora ser esta Gforce2 MX, mesmo utilizando a versão mais atual do driver oficial da NVIDIA.

O que me deixou um tanto contrariado foi o fato de não conseguir rodar o LiveCD, mesmo que fosse a título de teste, não importando se o desempenho seja prejudicado em função da minha configuração de hardware atual.

----------

## lmpinto

 *RedPingüim wrote:*   

> Olá a todos... 
> 
> Gostaria de saber se alguém conseguiu rodar o Gentoo LiveCD que trás embutido o jogo "America's Army". Acontece que ao carregar o LiveCD ele apresenta problemas em habilitar o Xfree86.... 

 

Desculpa lá não responder à pergunta, mas o pessoal que quiser sacar o cd com tráfego nacional pode-o encontrar em ftp://ftp.dei.uc.pt/pub/linux/gentoo/gentoogames/aa-20030513.iso.

----------

## RoadRunner

Grande lmpinto! =) Obrigado pelo serviço.

----------

## humpback

 *lmpinto wrote:*   

> ..... mas o pessoal que quiser sacar o cd com tráfego nacional pode-o encontrar em ftp://ftp.dei.uc.pt/pub/linux/gentoo/gentoogames/aa-20030513.iso.

 

Pois, eu devido a uma re-instalação do windows (vou ter de partilhar o PC de secretária  :Sad:  ) estava a precisar de um cd com Linux para recuperar o grub... E como tinha tudo emprestado resolvi aproveitar o nacional e saquei.. Esta neste momento a burnar a iso, vamos a ver se correr tudo bem... Tenho uma baod asus CUV4XD (dual pentium 3 960). E uma geforce 2 pro da gigabyte. Placa de rede intel etheexpress pro 100 ou 3com 905... Vamos a ver se isto chega para o tal jogo.

Eu depois digo aqui como correu.

Depois do teste

Brutal!!!! O jogo é bastante cool e workou tudo sozinho... a sounsblaster live, a placa de rede, tudo.....

O jogo tem é verdade uma grande componente de jogo online.... Neste momento ainda estou nos "treinos" e uma pessoa tem de estar ligada para ir enviando os resultados para os gajos....

----------

## To

 *lmpinto wrote:*   

>  *RedPingüim wrote:*   Olá a todos... 
> 
> Gostaria de saber se alguém conseguiu rodar o Gentoo LiveCD que trás embutido o jogo "America's Army". Acontece que ao carregar o LiveCD ele apresenta problemas em habilitar o Xfree86....  
> 
> Desculpa lá não responder à pergunta, mas o pessoal que quiser sacar o cd com tráfego nacional pode-o encontrar em ftp://ftp.dei.uc.pt/pub/linux/gentoo/gentoogames/aa-20030513.iso.

 

Já tenho isso a sacar:) Alias acho que era mais facil ir daqui do ISEC ao polo chatear o juizo para alguém me queimar isso  :Rolling Eyes: 

Tó

----------

## To

Tendo em conta o teu hardware, julgo que terás qualquer tipo de problema de configuração ou hardware mal suportado...

Eu raramente uso a consola da minha gateway, mas como tinha X instaldo resolvi fazer um teste. Uma vez que comprei uma gráfica nova a minha geforce 2 MX200 32M ficou encostada. Como ainda estou a sacar o america's army, e tinha o Tactical Ops, usei o Tactical Ops como teste ( Ambos correm no engine do Unreal ). 

Com um PIII a 800, 256M de RAM e uma Geforce2 MX200 32M ( driver da NVIDIA ), chipset via, estive a jogar na boa. 

Por isso acho que no teu caso que tens tudo superior ah minha gateway, que ainda por cima tinha o NAT de casa, apache, etc, isso teria obrigatóriamente de correr em boas condições. 

Tó

 *RedPingüim wrote:*   

> ...Bem, como foi citado, no meu caso utilizo uma placa aceleradora com chipset Nvidia Gforce2 (modelo MX 400 64 MB), em um sistema com placa-mãe Gigabyte GA-7IXE4, chipset AMD Irongate..  , 256 MB RAM PC 133, HD 20 GB, processador AMD Athlon 900 MHz...
> 
> No caso do jogo em si, eu montei o CD do Gentoo e copiei o jogo para meu diretório de usuário, ainda estou usando Red Hat 9, e joguei normalmente, apesar do desempenho um tanto sofrível, com baixa taxa de FPSs. Creio que devido ao fato de minha placa aceleradora ser esta Gforce2 MX, mesmo utilizando a versão mais atual do driver oficial da NVIDIA.
> 
> O que me deixou um tanto contrariado foi o fato de não conseguir rodar o LiveCD, mesmo que fosse a título de teste, não importando se o desempenho seja prejudicado em função da minha configuração de hardware atual.

 

----------

## RoadRunner

Eu tenho problemas com som, napa de som. Tenho uma live normal, o módulo é carregado, altero o som com o mixer mas nada de som. Tirando isso o jogo corre na perfeição com um hardware semelhante do do hump, excepto que é um dual amd.

----------

## MetalGod

Ja agora alguem tem o game a correr sem ser em livecd ?

ainda n tive muito tempo para pensar nisso  :Smile: 

----------

## humpback

Para nao ter de usar aqeles modulos marados para montar o cd (aquilo usa um systema de compactação de loopback nao suportado pela maiorias dos kerneis), eu bootei do cd montei o disco e passei para lá o jogo para a /opt. Nao tenho aquilo tudo lindinho com o portage a actualizar e tal mas worka.

----------

## RedPingüim

Olá a todos..

Bem, sinceramente eu desisti do LiveCD. Tanto aquele contendo o jogo "America's Army" como aquele contendo o "RTCW-Enemy Territory", não consegui fazer rodar o jogo diretamente a partir da unidade CD-ROM.

Preferí então baixar somente os jogos e rodá-los. 

Utilizar o "cloop" para extrair o jogo do CD-ROM também não foi funcional. O sistema não respondia.

Já testei as distribuições mais populares (Red Hat, Mandrake, SuSE e Slackware), mas em nenhuma delas me dei tão bem quanto com o Gentoo. Os jogos rodam muito bem nele..  :Cool: 

----------

## MetalGod

Eu resolvi o problema doutra forma...   :Cool: 

fiz o download deste binario

http://www.sh.nu/download/armyops-lnx-170.sh.bin

e funciona muito bem   :Wink: 

desculpem ainda n tinha procurado o lindu google   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MetalGod

JAh agora quem joga ? podia-se fazer um cla de gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## PT_LAmb

 *MetalGOD wrote:*   

> JAh agora quem joga ? podia-se fazer um cla de gentoo 

 Vivas,

Eu até alinhava se tivesse tempo.  :Sad: 

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## MetalGod

vá arranja ai tempo para fazermos um cla de gentoo   :Wink: 

----------

